
MapD makes the GPU a first-class citizen - chmaynard
http://news.mit.edu/2017/startup-mapd-fast-big-data-mapping-0111
======
brudgers
MapD home: [https://www.mapd.com/](https://www.mapd.com/)

Past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9764726](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9764726)

